# Balloon Molly



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

I have one pretty orange balloon molly with a high fin, and want to get another balloon, do you think the ones with lots of finnage are a better choice? or should I stick to shorter finned ones? 







[/img]


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

well depends on the size of your tank, whats in there already....


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Usually any molly can go with any molly, but you need sufficent space... how big is the tank and what is in it with them?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

^agreed^


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

that's a very cute little guy 
i dont think it really makes a difference if they have long or short fins. what matters, like others have already said, is how big the tank is and what other fish (and how many) you already have. 

i love balloon mollies. i have 11 of them and i love seeing them in groups!


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

I have a ten gallon tank with 2 guppies and the 1 balloon molly. he seems to be very happy with the setup.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Yeah I'd say you could get about two more fish depending on the size... another molly would be an excellent choice...


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2005)

Some of the tanks in my lfs are stuffed with those fishs. And I do mean stuffed, every inch of water is covered by those balloons. They get along very well.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

just be careful... you have a male right now. the best thing would be to get 2 females, but they'll probably breed. so... babies!!


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

well I was thinking maybe thats a good idea two females. will the long tailed ones, lyertails ,breed with the shorter finned balloons?


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

Also any ideas on plants balloons like? Ive got a hornwort in there now.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

They won't breed as easily but it can be done, Java moss is a great plant to save the babies with, I bought some today myself.


----------

